# Keystone Working Hard



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Keystone is apparently hard at work improving their Laredo line. Their 5'er line up shows 4 new plans - all with specs "TBD". The plans show some influences of the new innovative thinking that you see in other mfg's lineups. The bunk models are interesting - the 321BH caught my eye. The outside kitchens that include an outside fridge is an interesting idea as well, I hadn't seen that before. There is one new TT that has a rear entertainment center I would imagine is big enough for a 50" flat screen. I haven't seen an RV entertainment center that covers an entire wall yet.









Glad to see Keystone keeping all of their lineups going with freshened floorplans when some mfg's are unfortunately, having to close their doors! Go Keystone!

Laredo Floorplans
Laredo Specs Showing New Models

-CC


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I would credit Keystone as one of the biggest reasons Fleetwood failed, Keystone seems to always been innovating and improving their lines. I won't say all their improvements are great, but give them credit they do seep to keep making changes and trying new things.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I also looked at the Laredo line and was surprised to see they had a toy hauler.
Some of their innovations are neat. I especially like the bumper that pulls out to become a bike rack or
generator carrier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Would like to see some of the picture of the Toy Hauler model.









...come on Wall Street....make a HUGE run and get us out of this economy so I can buy my dream 5er!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I kind of like the looks of that 305TG.
Sure would like to see more of what's going on with the outdoor kitchen area under the bunk.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I kind of like the looks of that 305TG.
> Sure would like to see more of what's going on with the outdoor kitchen area under the bunk.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I thought that one was interesting as well. A beverage refrig outside could come in handy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I kind of like the looks of that 305TG.
> Sure would like to see more of what's going on with the outdoor kitchen area under the bunk.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I thought that one was interesting as well. A beverage refrig outside could come in handy.








[/quote]

Its about time you bought a new trailer. You've had your existing for for what...15 months now?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Its about time you bought a new trailer. You've had your existing for for what...15 months now?


Not quite, closer to 6 months...









I will get in trouble if DW even catches me looking at another trailer!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm thinking maybe we need a new forum around here. 'The Dog House'. You know, just a place for us guys to hang out after we, um, get carried away.

Kind of a virtual Man Cave.

Hmm...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm thinking maybe we need a new forum around here. 'The Dog House'. You know, just a place for us guys to hang out after we, um, get carried away.
> 
> Kind of a virtual Man Cave.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea!









Any chance you could restrict access?!?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking maybe we need a new forum around here. 'The Dog House'. You know, just a place for us guys to hang out after we, um, get carried away.
> 
> Kind of a virtual Man Cave.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea!









Any chance you could restrict access?!?!








[/quote]

I'm in!! (if I get invited of course







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm thinking maybe we need a new forum around here. 'The Dog House'. You know, just a place for us guys to hang out after we, um, get carried away.
> 
> Kind of a virtual Man Cave.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea!









Any chance you could restrict access?!?!








[/quote]

I'm in!! (if I get invited of course







)
[/quote]

Okay, but you only get in if you buy a new TT, TV, other motorized toy or electro/optical device - the purchase of which could seriously impead the advanced education of your offspring - WITHOUT the permission or prior knowledge of your significant other.

Happy trails
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm thinking maybe we need a new forum around here. 'The Dog House'. You know, just a place for us guys to hang out after we, um, get carried away.
> 
> Kind of a virtual Man Cave.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea!









Any chance you could restrict access?!?!








[/quote]

I'm in!! (if I get invited of course







)
[/quote]

Okay, but you only get in if you buy a new TT, TV, other motorized toy or electro/optical device - the purchase of which could seriously impead the advanced education of your offspring - WITHOUT the permission or prior knowledge of your significant other.

Happy trails
Doug

[/quote]

...so what did you buy Doug? We'll stand behind you, we just need to know what you did.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That would be telling.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Doug - does a Magnaflow muffler for the SuperDuty count?









-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That would be telling.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Guess we will just have to wait until the Rally in April to SEE what you did.


----------

